# stuart's rbp tank



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

from the right


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my pleco


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

another full tank shot sorry its fuzzy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

not a very good pleco pic


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i will add some more pics of my new babies tomorrow.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Set up looks good.........
Plenty of swimming room when you introduce the killers!!!!
Good luck :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks nice









What size will your new reds be, and are you planning to get more plants?

btw: I'd remove the rock(s) on the left side and replace it with a nice piece of drift wood, but that's just me... :smile:

Good luck with your reds, and keep us updated


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i might remove that little rock formation, the pleco never goes near it, and driftwood looks great.
i am gettin 3 baby rbp's tomorrow (wednesday) my lfs said they would be around 2 - 2.5" awwww!. i'll take some piccys and keep everyone updated.

stuart


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

looks like a nice setup.

im sure your reds will like the tank...looking forward to the piranha pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup ..


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

looks good.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good but as judazzz advised i would put some mopami bogwood on that side it will really liven it up a bit and look good imo
dixon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

is mopami bogwood the white/yellow/brown type of wood that looks like it has been sand blasted? i will get some soon just need to get some dosh!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

VERY NICE SET UP


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some pics of my little baby's rbp's. only 1", can u tell how old they are? post some more pics soon


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice babies man...Congrads!!!










******MORE PICS NEEDED******


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good looking little monsters! Their definetely young!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the boys


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

pleco piranha and platy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

should it be the other way around? the piranha should be chasing the platy?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

feeding time


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is that a homer pez dipenser in the full tank shot

congrats on your new pickup


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

cool little reds. congrats on your pick up. Its always fun to get them at a juvenile stage and watch them turn to full grown predators.

"OH BABY"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice set up and congrats on your new additions!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

death in #'s that is a homer pez dispensor, i got it from spain and i cant find any pez sweets in the uk.

who knows when they will start getting dark and their red belly?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i took advice and got some mopami bogwood, it looks better now i think, and i will be getting 110 plants tomoro!!!


----------

